# walleye video



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

hey, I though some of you fishermen might enjoy seeing some underwater walleye video I took this past summer.. it's a 4 minute or so video, skip the first 3 if you're not interested in the sunnies, dogfish, muskie, northern, or turtle, and just want to see a good school of walleye. Sorry, wasn't filmed in north dakota.. next door in minnesota.
I sure miss being under the water...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jtw5jIQbuJo#GU5U2spHI_4


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

gunattic said:


> hey, I though some of you fishermen might enjoy seeing some underwater walleye video I took this past summer.. it's a 4 minute or so video, skip the first 3 if you're not interested in the sunnies, dogfish, muskie, northern, or turtle, and just want to see a good school of walleye. Sorry, wasn't filmed in north dakota.. next door in minnesota.
> I sure miss being under the water...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jtw5jIQbuJo#GU5U2spHI_4


That was sweet man. I take it you were scuba diving?

It was summer time right?

:sniper:


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

> I take it you were scuba diving?


nope, I don't scuba much.. mostly just hold my breath. yup, summer time.


----------



## jmillercustoms (Dec 11, 2007)

nice! makes me hungry for some flaky walleye!


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

Thats pretty sweet man! post up some more if ya got um'.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Cool vidoes. :beer:


----------



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

that turtle would have been enough to make me get out of the water...


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

Here's a 2 minute video I took while freediving yesterday.. some of these were pretty good size for sure.. also has a few northerns and nice perch tossed in for good measure.

link:


----------



## bulkdriverlp (Apr 21, 2008)

good vids, thanks for the links.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Awesome stuff. The snapper was hilarious.

Send me GPS coordinates. LOL.


----------

